# vet called



## iluvwalkers (Apr 1, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]i don't even know where to start...Petunia has had a set back...as of last night she had stopped eating and drinking, her fever is high again. she also said much more damage was done to her vulva then thought, as it is slothing off, there are large pieces dying and leaving voids, she is calling Cornell in the morning to see if they can give her any ideas on how to keep her from healing shut. at this point if she does heal there will be a large opening that will allow germs to get in and she will need plastic surgery to tighten up and close her leaving a small area for urine to escape. i don't know what to think at this point, i really didn't think she would make it at all and when she said she was improving i couldn't believe it, talk about excited, now this, it was like a punch to the gut! tomorrow she is calling with the total thus far and we will decide from there what we do :no: . i have had enough, i feel like i can't handle one more thing...[/SIZE]*


----------



## RJRMINIS (Apr 1, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Oh Nikki, I don't know what to say........I'm so sorry, I thought she was showing so much improvement that she would recover fully. I hope they figure out something that can help her, but on the same note I know where you are coming from on having enough. I am sure the vet bills are piling up too. Darn it.....[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]I hate to ask, but did they determine why she had so much damage? I know you said the other vet had to pull the foal, was it positioned wrong, or did the other vet cause all this? I only ask because the swelling was soooo bad, and the after effects are continuing her problems, I just have never seen anything like it. Hang in there, and I am still praying for her.[/SIZE]


----------



## GMAMINIS (Apr 1, 2007)

I AM SORRY PETUNIA IS NOT WELL, I STILL HAVE MY FINGER CROSSED AND HOPE SHE WILL BE BACK ON A HEALING PATH SOON.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Apr 1, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]the foal was in the right position but Petunia had given up and wasn't pushing so she used chains and hooks to pull her out. the baby should have been cut up, as awful as that would have been, but that didn't happen so now this is what i have. when i say i have had enough, i mean of everything...almost a year of bad things and i feel like i just can't take it anymore, i hate to sound like a wimp but i just don't have the strength anymore...[/SIZE]*


----------



## HobbsFarm (Apr 1, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]Nikki, try to hang in there Sweetie. I agree that you have been handed WAY more than any one person should have to handle this past year.



: But you are stronger than you feel like you are right now and it's going to be alright!



: You know I'm just a phone call away. [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=14pt]I really hope Petunia recovers from this setback! She's been through a lot too, bless her heart![/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=14pt]Please let us know as soon as you hear from the vet tomorrow.[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=14pt]Shannon[/SIZE]*


----------



## MiniforFaith (Apr 1, 2007)

Nikki,

I am so sadden to read this. You have done everything you can for her.. I completley understand what you mean by you have had enough. You have been threw so much, I am so sorry and wish there was something I could do to help..I will still be thinking of you and praying for you and Petunia..



:


----------



## lilhorseladie (Apr 1, 2007)

Nikki, You take your time and make the decision you think is right. If Petunia has fought hard, you need to think about life might be like for her if she does make it through. You have given it your all. I will pray for you and Petunia. Your a smart person and though you have gone through a lot of heart ache you can do what you need to here. Prayers still coming!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 1, 2007)

Nikki i am so sorry to hear this... i know how you feel, we didn't even have the issues with being able to stand and so we were able to have Bonny at home but we treated her twice a day minimum for two months... it's a lot for sure and if she has to stay at the vet's... well, i am keeping the prayers coming, for Petunia, and for you and your family. i wish there was more i could do... big {{{{{hugs}}}}} coming your way!!!


----------



## Chico (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh...........Nikki I'm so sorry things have been so awful.



I hear tiredness in your emails and my heart just feels so sad for you. I wish all this sadness hadn't come your way. Hugs to you, your family and Petunia. I will have you all in my thoughts and praying that things will get better.

chico


----------



## Shari (Apr 2, 2007)

Nikki I know this is horrible. Am very sorry you and your donkey have to go through this. Have your Vet talk with Cornell... file a complaint againt the other Vet..more than likely they will not do anything but it will be on file for anyone that wants to check that Vet out. That way,,hopefully they will be warned off.

But don't you dare give up!! Only reason I am handling my accident is because you are there for me.Yes,,very greedy of me.

Don't you give up... I am here if you need someone to talk with.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Apr 2, 2007)

Nikki I am so sorry this has happened.

Hang on, you would be amazed at what can be done.


----------



## qtrrae (Apr 2, 2007)

Nikki,

I am so sorry to hear this. Keep good thoughts - there are a lot of prayers for Petunia!

Hugs to you and just remember we are all pulling for you and your precious Petunia!


----------



## Marnie (Apr 2, 2007)

I read this last night and didn't even know how to respond, I still don't. I'm just so sorry for everything you have to go through and sorry for Tunia too. We know you're doing the best you can do and pray that everything turns out ok for Tunia and things turn around for you, nothing but happiness, sunshine and flowers in your future. You are in my thoughts, I wish I lived closer and could help.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm so very sorry, I had hoped this would get better. Look deep into her eyes and let yourself feel her.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 2, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]*Awww Nik...... That really stinks! :no: I'm still praying for you guys. Give me a call ANYTIME!!!! You have the support of some good, true, carring people on here so don't give up!! Some times the emotional stress can be unbarable but that's why you have friends so we all can take some of this load for you. We may not be there in person but know we are thinking of you guys and are just phone calls away!



: *[/SIZE]

Leya


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Apr 2, 2007)

I am so sorry I know you have really been on a rollar coaster ride lately. Either way you have done everything humanly possible.

I know you feel like you have nothing left to give and are depleted but you are strong and it will be ok.


----------



## miniwhinny (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh Nikki,

my heart just sank right along with yours. I can honestly say that I know what you are going through.

Sounds like you are at the end of your rope, just know that we are all here lifting you up through this unbelievably difficult time.

Nikki, I KNOW that no one has fought harder than you have for Petunia. You are an awesome donkey momma.

You and Tuni will be in my thoughts and prayer constantly.

(((((HUGS))))))


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 2, 2007)

Nikki, I am so sorry to hear this.I know how hard this has been on you and Tunia, your both strong, and dont give up just yet. We're all here for you and I am sure everyone of us would feel the same as you do, with everything you have been thru. We're all just a phone call away! Cornell can do wonders with horses, I am sure they will be able to tell you vet what can be done. I know you told me about the first vet on the phone but~~ Did your first vet have ANY knowledge on miniatures, or was she a "cow" vet? I have had a jenny give up pushing too, and I managed to pull the foal out, no damage to the jenny, and the foal was fine, no hooks or chains, and I have also been with my vet when she had to deliver a dead foal that was pushed all the way up to the mares shoulders..she thought she would have to cut, but managed to get in far enought and get the foal out in one piece without any chains or hooks, and no damamge there either. I am going to call you tonight, but it will probably be later..is that Ok...whats the latest? ( not sure what time I am getting back home) Take care Nik, and we're all praying for Tunia and you.Please let us know when you hear from your vet. Corinne


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Apr 2, 2007)

Awww, Nikkii and Petunia. I am just sick for you both. I will say alot of prayers for you both. Big hugs.



:



:



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Apr 2, 2007)

I too read this last night and was speechless....completely numb





Just know Nik whatever you and Jody decide...I am here for you.

I do believe that Tunia will have dips like this and this is so normal.

They may just need to change antibiotics...which is normal too.




: Tunia is a strong girl ... has she bitten anyone yet?


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh Nikki,

I am so sorry for all that you both have gone through...

She looks like an amazing girl and you have proven that you are too. We all are awed by how you have dealt with this, I don't know why people are tested over and over and over. We respect you and wish we could help you through this better. I am sorry you are at the end of your rope.


----------



## Endless (Apr 2, 2007)

Does anyone out there think that a paypal account could be set up for donations to help with the poor donkeys vet bills??? Even if everyone could only donate $1 it would be a help I am sure. It is very hard to make a desicion when the bills mount up but you still have love for your animal. Sound like this girl has had more to deal with in a short time than anyone should. I don't get on the forum much but have been keeping track of petunia. I know you all have had fund raisers via auction but a paypal account could start being filled immediatley.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 2, 2007)

We had a paypal account set up for Nikki, before we did the auctions.(that was for the fillies) I can post and pin another topic for Tunia and we can try again. We all know the heartache Nikki is going thru and what these bills are amounting too. Every $1.00 will help Nikki with Tunia's high vet bills. Corinne


----------



## Endless (Apr 2, 2007)

Please let me know when you have the account set up! I feel the same way every dollar would help!! Kelly


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 2, 2007)

count me in for sure!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Endless (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Nikki has a paypal account, I have made a donation and the email address to use for her paypal account is [email protected] . I honestly hope she doesnt get upset about me posting this but we ALL need help at one time or another. It seems to me its her time for help! Kelly


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for that post. I hope it helps Nikki out some. Does anyone know how things are going today? I dreamt about Petunia last night and it was a wonderful and happy dream. I hope it comes true. We have a Petunia here that looks just like her and I can't imagine if ours had to go through all that she has gone through. Big hugs to Nikki, Petunia and all of you for being such wonderful and caring people. This is an amazing group of people on this forum. Honoured to be a part of it all.




:


----------



## kimie28 (Apr 2, 2007)

Nikki, my heart bleeds for you and Petunia! I can not imagine going through what you are going through and to top it off, I'm thinking your Vet bill is going to be outrages by the time you are done with all this!

I am definately going to donate what I can, and it's not much, but come on people, if everybody just did a dollar or two, it will add up! Hats off to the person who thought of the idea!! The only problem here is it doesn't seem many people are saying they are going to help out. I only wish someone could of helped me out when I was at a decision between giving a life a chance or death by euthanasia due to it comming down to just money!

Who knows, maybe this idea will start a new trend amongst the "Lil Beginnings FAMILY"!!!


----------



## Reble (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh my goodness, just read this and cannot understand how that poor Petunia has had to go through this.

Nikki, I am having a friend as I speak donate $5.00 U.S. to her pay pal since I do not have an account.

Now every $1.00 would help but being easter weekend, I would like to courage people to at least top my $5.00 for this poor girl to help ease the burden of this vet bill....



:

Bless everyone that does donate



:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Apr 2, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]I just have to say that you guys are so nice! My gosh, when perfect strangers want to help you, you've got to know that you're doing something right!



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Nik really has been through so much and I know she is so grateful for the help. I just can't say enough about how awesome this forum is! So, as Nikki's friend, I just want to say thank you to each one of you that has helped her out.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 2, 2007)

There is a post pinned at the top of the forum. PLEASE READ, and THANK YOU everyone! Corinne


----------



## MiniforFaith (Apr 3, 2007)

I feel so bad for Nikki and Petunia.. This is a great idea to help them out. I just wish that I could. With me just going threw a very expensive vet bill myself, I know just how hard it is.. Our vet bill is forcing me to make a decicion about being able to stay a mini owner. I only own three, but I think we are going to be forced to sell, as it was just to much for us. So Nikki, I understand so much about what you are going threw, just wished I could help.. All I can do to help is just send more prayers your way, and let you know that I am always thinking about you two.. So sorry I can't due more.. It would be a nice thing to do to help out people that don't have it for the vet bills so they won't have to even begin to think about having to part with their animals. It is a very hard and trying time, trying to decide what is best for everyone..


----------



## Girrawheen (Apr 3, 2007)

Nikki

I am so sorry to hear of your setback! :no:

Hoping with everything I have that she will pull through for you. Your little package is on it's way.




:



:



:


----------



## lvponies (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh, Nikki!! I am so very sorry that you and Tunia are still suffering. Just know that we are here for you to lend our strength and send our thoughts and prayers your way.



:



:


----------

